# Diablo II Mitspieler gesucht



## Vyron268 (7. Mai 2011)

Huhu, suche netten Mitspieler...welche Klasse er spielt ist mir egal, mir ist nur wichtig das er sich relativ gut mit Diablo auskennt da ich nämlich nicht so ganz den super durchblick habe 
Bin jetzt selber kein totaler neuling aber hab mich nie wirklich intensiv mit den klassen beschäftigt, wäre also toll wenn mir derjenige 
auch mit der skillung und den items helfen kann.
Du solltest mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein, ich bin 19 und komme aber auch sehr gut mit älteren Leuten aus. Bin eher nen lustiger, also wenn du keine lust auf spaß und nen paar witze hast dann sollten wir besser nicht zusammen zocken ^^
also bidde meldet sich jemand.

mfg Vyron


----------



## Arosk (7. Mai 2011)

darf... nicht... antworten...

HIER!

*versteck*

ich bereus wieder mal :<

Spiel seit 8 Jahren Diablo 2 und bin 18... ja, ich hab das Spiel mit 10 geschenkt bekommen


----------



## Vyron268 (7. Mai 2011)

haha  na wenn du Bock hast können wir ja nen bisschen ins ts3 gehn und schaun ob wir miteinander klar kommen


----------



## Arosk (7. Mai 2011)

hast du eins, sonst können wir bei mir drauf :>

bin grad sehr bored was wow angeht und brauch was anderes zum spielen :>


----------



## Vyron268 (7. Mai 2011)

ich schick dir ne pm


----------

